
End to End and Integration Testing – Kelsey Hightower – Podcast - variedthoughts
http://testandcode.com/43
======
variedthoughts
We discuss testing, of course, but we take it further and discuss:

tests for large systems, like kubernetes Testing in real world scenarios with
all the configuration and everything Becoming a complete engineer by thinking
about the end to end flow from the users perspective Learning from other
roles, and the value of roles to allow focus and expertise We even get into
Chaos Engineering and testing live systems.

